# CHRISTMAS? Bah...Humbug!



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2014)

IF YOU UTTER THE WORD I SHALL HUNT YOU DOWN AND GUT YOU LIKE A FISH!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm right there with you Ethan XD

Walked into the defac to find they'd already begun hanging red and gold curtains and decorations, had a -___-  moment right then heh


----------



## Sam (Nov 24, 2014)

Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas.

Oh, and just for the record, CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2014)

Keeping talking Sam, we'll see what _you _get for [*redacted*].


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2014)

Sam said:


> Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas.
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, CHRISTMAS!


----------



## PiP (Nov 24, 2014)

Sam said:


> Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas. Christmas.
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, CHRISTMAS!



Looks like I better take the hint and cross you off my CHRISTMAS card list :cookie:


----------



## Sam (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't do Christmas cards. 

Presents, yes. But if I give you a present, don't expect a card. And if I give you a card, don't expect a present.


----------



## dither (Nov 24, 2014)

Ethan said:


> IF YOU UTTER THE WORD I SHALL HUNT YOU DOWN AND GUT YOU LIKE A FISH!
> View attachment 6900




My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Sam (Nov 24, 2014)

One of my closest friends vehemently disliked Christmas. I used to tease him all the time about it. I'd just say "Christmas!" every couple of minutes, to which he'd reply: "Kiss my ass!" 

Thus, Christmas came to be known between the two of us as 'Kiss-my-ass'.


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 24, 2014)

Happy Halthankmas!:highly_amused:


----------



## Schrody (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZgP0aUKlmNw]http://youtu.be/ZgP0aUKlmNw[/video]


----------



## Gumby (Nov 24, 2014)

Sam said:


> One of my closest friends vehemently disliked Christmas. I used to tease him all the time about it. I'd just say "Christmas!" every couple of minutes, to which he'd reply: "Kiss my ass!"
> 
> Thus, Christmas came to be known between the two of us as 'Kiss-my-ass'.



If you run it all together it does sound a bit like* Christmas*. 

_*yah, that's right... I said it*_


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2014)

Grandchildren due in two weeks....Mixed blessings.


----------



## escorial (Nov 29, 2014)

christmas..mmm


----------



## hvysmker (Nov 29, 2014)

Throughout my working life, holidays only meant longer hours.  I rarely worked at a job where I had holidays off.

Bah! Humbug!  Christmas is for kids.

Charlie


----------



## Winston (Nov 29, 2014)

My father would always greet with the salutation:

"Merry Bah Humbug!"  Cover all the bases.


----------



## Clerically (Nov 30, 2014)

Christmas these days, haha! It's amazing how much the world changes in a decade.


----------



## docshoog (Dec 8, 2014)

Christmas. I can take it or leave it, it's just become too commercial. The only spirit that's  left in Christmas comes out of a bottle


----------



## Bishop (Dec 8, 2014)

I LOVE CHRISTMAS!

It's an awesome time, where my whole family's in town and everyone gets together at my parents' house. My brother and I bet heavily on games of monopoly (won $15 this thanksgiving, actually) and we play billiards with up to eight people at once... my mother tries to break out photo albums and everyone groans in agony... I drink enough coca-cola to down a camel, my brother drinks enough bud light to down... well, my brother. We eat obscene amounts of home cooked food and make fun of the extended family members that are insane. Bishopette wears tiny skirts and big sweaters like Velma from Scooby Doo, and I get to play a BUTT LOAD of video games. Then we have the gift off, where everyone tries to get a gift better than the gift the other person got them. I won last year when I got my wife a rare hardcover copy of her favorite Stephen King book (completing her long-incomplete collection). The year before my brother won with the hand-painted canvas portrait of Ozzy Osborne he gave me. His hands are on fire like he's casting a spell, and his eyes are bugged out like he's still on cocaine--Bishopette hates it to this day.

The weather's colder outside, I can wear my cool winter clothing... my allergies go away and nostalgic television plays non-stop. The stores obsess and prices on electronics plummet... the deliveries at work slow down and I have easier, slower days at the office... And my birthday's only about a month away!

Seriously, ya'll need to recognize: Christmas rules.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't really afford Christmas this year.  Plus, for me, this Christmas marks the 15th anniversary of my brother's, cousin's, and grandfather's deaths.  It's hard enough missing them over the holidays without that holiday reminding me specifically of their deaths.  It'll also be the 15th anniversary of the day I became homeless as a teenager and the very long and hard journey back to normalcy.  Forgive me, I think I have reason to despise the holiday.


----------



## docshoog (Dec 9, 2014)

:distress::distress:


----------



## Blade (Dec 9, 2014)

hvysmker said:


> Throughout my working life, holidays only meant longer hours.  I rarely worked at a job where I had holidays off.
> 
> Bah! Humbug!  Christmas is for kids.



Could be it. I was watching some clips of the recent Buffalo snowstorm, the kids were having a great time.:cower:


----------



## Nippon Devil (Dec 9, 2014)

I like the real Christmas. The one where everyone gets together, everyone tries extra hard to keep spirits up, and we just enjoy each other's company. Oh, and partaking in Christmas eats. Making food and watching people eat it and eating food others has made with love is probably the highlight of Christmas for me.

The fake Christmas that's just an excuse to sell crap can go to hell.

I don't have a problem with gift giving, just with all the middle men.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 9, 2014)

"Christmas comes but once a year, 
so you better make hay while the snow is falling, 
that opportunity calling you..."

Stan Freberg


----------



## Winston (Dec 11, 2014)

All the upper-income folks in the Seattle area hire "professionals" to put up their lights and decorations.  
Nothing says love, peace and the humility of The Savior like paying someone to do something that's beneath you. 

One of my customers had the housekeeper (genteel modern euphemism for "maid") decorating their tree.
"It's just not Christmas without Beatrice trimming our tree.  I'd have the dog walker do it, but I gave her and the gardener a couple of days off before The Hollidays..."


----------

